# Anyone have the Grizzly GO715P hybrid saw?



## ScottPoe71 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello!

I am looking to upgrade to a cabinet saw and have been eyeing the Grizzly GO715P hybrid table saw. Price is a big factor right now. Just looking to get the most/best features for the money. This looks like a really nice saw. I've research these and watched a few videos, but would like more oppinions. Does anyone out there own this saw, and are you happy with it or would you recommend/not recommend it? I don't have 220v set up, so I know this saw can be switched to 110v with the added part. Thank you!


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

ScottPoe71 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am looking to upgrade to a cabinet saw and have been eyeing the Grizzly GO715P hybrid table saw. Price is a big factor right now. Just looking to get the most/best features for the money. This looks like a really nice saw. I've research these and watched a few videos, but would like more oppinions. Does anyone out there own this saw, and are you happy with it or would you recommend/not recommend it? I don't have 220v set up, so I know this saw can be switched to 110v with the added part. Thank you!


Scott,
I don't own one, but sure would like to, I've been looking at it too for quite awhile, my problem is that my present saw works so well that I can't justify buying it, but it sure does look good to me too. I have two other Grizzly tools in my shop that I am very happy with and have no reason to think that I would not be equally happy with the cabinet saw.

I'd sure say go for it and let us know what you think of it. I don't see any saw out there in the same price range that offers what that saw does.

Jerry


----------



## ScottPoe71 (Dec 19, 2011)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Scott,
> I don't own one, but sure would like to, I've been looking at it too for quite awhile, my problem is that my present saw works so well that I can't justify buying it, but it sure does look good to me too. I have two other Grizzly tools in my shop that I am very happy with and have no reason to think that I would not be equally happy with the cabinet saw.
> 
> I'd sure say go for it and let us know what you think of it. I don't see any saw out there in the same price range that offers what that saw does.
> ...


Jerry,

Thanks for the reply. The only other saw in the "hybrid" catagory that has about the same features for the price ( just a few hundred more) is the hybrid from Craftsman which is basically the same saw as the Steel City in this class. The Craftsman has a granite table top, same t-track fence and size, but is heavier and has a fold up rear extension support. I have a Sears account, but the Grizzly would still be cheaper even with shipping.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't have that saw but I do have another one of their saws and I bought it for the reasons you listed. You get a lot for your money.

I own a few of their tools and I have been happy with all of them. There were a couple of big machines damaged in shipping and Grizzly's customer service was great. No questions asked. They just made it right and at a large expense to themselves.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Scott
I don't know how far it is from Indiana to Springfield Mo. But the Grizzly show room is filled with their product. I'm certain they will have one on display. If you see it and like it they will have one in their huge warehouse and you can haul it home - no shipping ! They also have a beautiful shop set up in the corner of the show room where they may be using one.
My Grizzly ts is a cabinet that I've had at least 10 years without any problem at all. I have many Grizzly stationary tools and the only problem at all was a worn out brass gear in a metal cutting bandsaw. This is not an endorsement of Grizzly ( I have several other brands also) but their tools provide good value for the dollar.
One word of caution- if you go to their show room ,with everything they have ,you will be like a kid in a candy store and may go home with more than you went for!
Dennis


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

*Got one*

I have the Grizzly hybrid, great saw and great dust collection, only complaint I have is that is the saw will bog down cutting certain hardwoods but I knew this going in (read reviews) I have the Incra ts/ls system on the saw and I could not be more pleased.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

ScottPoe71 said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. The only other saw in the "hybrid" catagory that has about the same features for the price ( just a few hundred more) is the hybrid from Craftsman which is basically the same saw as the Steel City in this class. The Craftsman has a granite table top, same t-track fence and size, but is heavier and has a fold up rear extension support. I have a Sears account, but the Grizzly would still be cheaper even with shipping.


Scott,
The saw that you describe sounds like the one that I have. It only cost about $700, the cabinet saw that I have my eye on from Grizzly is a true cabinet saw and cost closer to $1,500. One of the members of this forum, don't recal who he was, but he said that he had a copy of the saw that I have and he has used it for so long that the cogs on the mechanisem that raise and lower the blade are worn off to numbins. He, like myself, said that the saw was or had been a really great saw. 

Jerry


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Steel City posted another warehouse ad on Craigslist a few days ago. They do that a few times a year, and local pick-up is in Bolingbrook, IL (not far from Joliet). They have a M22116 listed, which is their version of the 22116 they built for Craftsman. The 35955G on there might be worth a look too--their Industrial fence is pretty good.

Steel City Tool Works - Warehouse Sales

earl

Edit--Just want to add that i don't work for or have any stake in Steel City--just wish i'd have bought one of their demo saws last year!!


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

I've had that saw since they came out with it and love it . I added a large table on the right hand side as well as a large out feed table. I have bad shoulders and work alone and so this allows me to handle large sheet goods much easier. If you want I can send you pics. Bottom line is I highly recommend it.

Buck


----------



## ScottPoe71 (Dec 19, 2011)

BOjr said:


> I've had that saw since they came out with it and love it . I added a large table on the right hand side as well as a large out feed table. I have bad shoulders and work alone and so this allows me to handle large sheet goods much easier. If you want I can send you pics. Bottom line is I highly recommend it.
> 
> Buck


Buck,

Sure, I would like to see some pics! Would like to get a feel on how your supports were set up :dirol:


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

Scott, 

I don't know how to post pictures on the forum site ( something about old dogs and new tricks ) so if you'll send me your email address I'll send them that way. If you can lead me to where it explains how to do it on the forum site I'll put them there.

Buck


----------



## ScottPoe71 (Dec 19, 2011)

BOjr said:


> Scott,
> 
> I don't know how to post pictures on the forum site ( something about old dogs and new tricks ) so if you'll send me your email address I'll send them that way. If you can lead me to where it explains how to do it on the forum site I'll put them there.
> 
> Buck


Buck,

I don't have enough post to PM you yet apparently, SO when you go to "REPLY" of "Reply with Quote", the message screen to post the reply comes up. At the top where it has Fonts, Sizes, etc... look for the Paperclip symbol. That is for attachments (photos, documents, etc...). That should be how you add them with the reply.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

BOjr said:


> Scott,
> 
> I don't know how to post pictures on the forum site ( something about old dogs and new tricks ) so if you'll send me your email address I'll send them that way. If you can lead me to where it explains how to do it on the forum site I'll put them there.
> 
> Buck


Many here (as I am) are visual and appreciate what they can see.

When you go to post, go "Advanced Post." Near the bottom of that page, is a section that says manage attachments. Select the button there.

That will pop up a window with lines of selectors for picking pictures. There is a browse button on the right of each line. If you click on the browse button in will pop up a dialog where you can navigate and select a picture file. One per line.

Before you leave that dialog box, there is a link on there says something like "Upload Files"... select that link and it will upload those files to the forum. You have to selct that link and wait for it to finish, before you close that box... OR all that work was for not. After it finishes, close the box and make sure those filenames are then listed in that manage file section. 

Then add at least some text to the post before posting (It needs text).


----------



## Wilcut (Oct 24, 2014)

*Howdy!*

I do have the GO715P. I bought because it was affordable. It was a good saw for the money until the motor broke. They only have a 1 year warranty so I am out of luck, and will have to purchase a new motor and I would just rather take my losses and invest in a tool that is backed by a better warranty. I would look at some other options. Powermatic has a new small cabinet starting under $2000, with extension table included, and has a 5 year warranty, and can operate on 110V or 240V. Also Jet has a affordable cabinet saw just over $2000, with a 5 year warranty.
The Grizzly is good for the money but if you are going to be using it a lot and for a long time you should consider it an investment and get something more substantial.
As far as hybrids, there is Laguna at around $1200, and Woodtek at about the same price. I think Jet has a Proshop saw for under $1400 as well. Craftsman may also have a hybrid.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I own this saw as well. It's been a pretty good saw. I don't have any major complaints. 

Will is right, though. I think if I did it all again I'd probably spend a bit more and get one of the low end cabinet saws. When there's really only a few hundred dollar difference, why not upgrade? If you absolutely cannot afford the difference, however, you should not hesitate to purchase the saw. 

The fence is really great. Unfortunately Grizzly doesn't sell any thin kerf riving knives... A bit silly.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Will.


----------

